# Running a bar



## mpc (Jul 29, 2014)

There's 3 of us looking to run a bar somewhere in Portugal. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease. Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Mc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think once, twice and three times and then think again you would need a *very* profitable business in a major tourist area to cover overheads and supply income for 3 people, against established business.

It is not a licence to print money and has to cope with many regulations, invoice & receipts, reporting etc

As soon as you move off the main tourist areas then there is not sufficient business to fund 3 people


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Ditto canoeman...... I have a bar and it's a lot of hard work, so much red tape you get tied up in knots and constant outlay for little monetary reward. It's great meeting new people and I do stay positive because I have to and believe it will get easier but I wish I had asked Canoeman before I jumped in.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing more to add to Canoemans observations. 
Just bear in mind that even in the tourist areas the bars and "pubs" open and close with amazing regularity.

Rob


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

You have got one thing sorted, it takes one person to run a bar but not the same person 8am till 2 am 7 days a week. Go do your research (I assume it's the ex-pat market), talk to all the bar staff you can find on the Algarve, do price/foot fall/open hours vs time of year. Look at rental/buying prices etc from the big Estate agents. Go home and sift through the information ruthlessly then decide. Bars do open and close but some also stay.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

With restaurants and bar closing on a daily basis even in tourist areas I would do as Canoeman says and think TWICE plus many more times. 

You need the finance (and then some) to be able to open even an established business.


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Afrique, where is your bar? Next time I'm in Porto I'll come and say howzit!!


----------

